# VHS with a twist!



## Euphoric Guitars (Mar 21, 2021)

Literally a 90 degree turn. I wanted to make it easier to turn the volume boost on and off.I find the volume super loud and wanted a bit more control over it. I rotated everything 90 degrees and added a foot switch for the Volume boost.

This build went super well. I got a little carried away with extra wire on the inside. Other than that is sounds wicked with Bass guitar perfect tracking, tone, and great low end response. As mentioned before the volume boost is HOT and can easily break up and clip, caution.


----------



## dawson (Mar 21, 2021)

Solid adaptation!


----------



## Barry (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 23, 2021)

eric.blimkie said:


> Literally a 90 degree turn. I wanted to make it easier to turn the volume boost on and off.I find the volume super loud and wanted a bit more control over it. I rotated everything 90 degrees and added a foot switch for the Volume boost.
> 
> This build went super well. I got a little carried away with extra wire on the inside. Other than that is sounds wicked with Bass guitar perfect tracking, tone, and great low end response. As mentioned before the volume boost is HOT and can easily break up and clip, caution.
> 
> View attachment 10513View attachment 10514View attachment 10515


You can swap the Boost pot for A100K & it would have a more gradual rise in volume as you turn Clockwise!
This is a common problem with ''B'' taper on volume pots.
I make a point of it when watching demo's of a pedal if I am going to build it where multiple videos show the volume pot less than 10.00 Oclock
& I see a ''B'' tapered pot listed in the BOM!


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 23, 2021)

Great build. Seems so much more useful as a pedal.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 23, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Great build. Seems so much more useful as a pedal.


Here is my build with mods:


			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/vhs-boost-chorus-reverb-pedal.4705/#post-38843


----------



## Euphoric Guitars (Mar 23, 2021)

music6000 said:


> You can swap the Boost pot for A100K & it would have a more gradual rise in volume as you turn Clockwise!
> This is a common problem with ''B'' taper on volume pots.
> I make a point of it when watching demo's of a pedal if I am going to build it where multiple videos show the volume pot less than 10.00 Oclock
> & I see a ''B'' tapered pot listed in the BOM!


Amazing advice, thanks music 6000.


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 24, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Here is my build with mods:
> 
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/vhs-boost-chorus-reverb-pedal.4705/#post-38843


Looks great!


----------



## Euphoric Guitars (Apr 19, 2021)

music6000 said:


> You can swap the Boost pot for A100K & it would have a more gradual rise in volume as you turn Clockwise!
> This is a common problem with ''B'' taper on volume pots.
> I make a point of it when watching demo's of a pedal if I am going to build it where multiple videos show the volume pot less than 10.00 Oclock
> & I see a ''B'' tapered pot listed in the BOM!


I have also been thinking about increasing the resistance of this volume boost pot to A150K. The more I play with it I realize how incredibly loud the volume boost is, I'm worried even with a A100K by about 2 OClock I will still run into the loud clipping sounds. What do you think Music6000?

Just to clarify?
an A pot is Logarithmic ( parabolic shaped when graphed)
and B pot is Linear  ( 45 degree straight line shaped when graphed)


----------



## fig (Apr 20, 2021)

eric.blimkie said:


> Just to clarify?
> an A pot is Logarithmic ( parabolic shaped when graphed)
> and B pot is Linear ( 45 degree straight line shaped when graphed)


Yup.

I've found that A (log) are more often used for volume than B (linear).
I only buy large value pots anymore. The tolerances are too high for me (and many circuits).
It's easy to mod the pot to the EXACT range desired with the correct resistor value soldered from lug 1 to lug 3.

Great build!


----------



## Euphoric Guitars (Apr 25, 2021)

music6000 said:


> You can swap the Boost pot for A100K & it would have a more gradual rise in volume as you turn Clockwise!
> This is a common problem with ''B'' taper on volume pots.
> I make a point of it when watching demo's of a pedal if I am going to build it where multiple videos show the volume pot less than 10.00 Oclock
> & I see a ''B'' tapered pot listed in the BOM!


I was taking some readings with my multimeter for the pots I installed. They are totally shot, faulty. The troublesome vol pot wont give me a reading and the reverb and chorus pots have values that are not accurate at all to B100KOhm. 

Time to replace all three with new B100K pots as the BOM calls for. No wonder the volume pot was super hot, it was faulty. I lesson learned, always check pots before installing.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 25, 2021)

Did you measure them within the circuit or desoldered?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 25, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Did you measure them within the circuit or desoldered?


Yes, if measured in the Circuit, you will get crazy readings!


----------

